# Old Chain Saws :-) Enjoy



## tfdchief (Aug 20, 2013)

Thought you all might enjoy this.


----------



## Jack Straw (Aug 20, 2013)

Hubba-Hubba


----------



## Ashful (Aug 20, 2013)

Love the paint colors.  Cute lady, too... she must be 70 by now.


----------



## tfdchief (Aug 20, 2013)

Joful said:


> Love the paint colors. Cute lady, too... she must be 70 by now.


I think it is Dennis' Judy when she was younger.  Now you know why Dennis married her


----------



## hobbyheater (Aug 20, 2013)

Sorry, no pretty girl.  I was 14 in this picture.  The gocart was my own creation and was powered by a Titan chainsaw motor.


----------



## NortheastAl (Aug 20, 2013)

I was just thinking, how much do those saws weigh. Doesn't look like she could pick one up.


----------



## Ashful (Aug 20, 2013)

NortheastAl said:


> I was just thinking, how much do those saws weigh. Doesn't look like she could pick one up.


 
With a figure like that, why would she need to?

The Lancaster saws were maybe ahead of their time, with all sand-cast magnesium construction, in the mid-1960's. Their weights are pretty close to our late-model Stihl's of similar displacement.

Five-60SL: 82 cc / 6 hp / 18 lbs.
Five-65: 82 cc / 6 hp / 15.5 lbs.
Six-10: 100 cc / 7 hp / 23 lbs.
Eight-20: 134 cc / ? hp / 23 lbs.
Forty-IL: 79 cc / ? hp / 15.5 lbs.
Forty-HL: 72 cc / 5 hp / 15.5 lbs.
Fifty-HLA: 72 cc / 5 hp / 15.5 lbs.
Sixty-HLX: 80 cc / 6 hp / 16 lbs.

Of that grouping, the only one that looks "heavy" is the Six-10. Might as well have the monster Eight-20, if you're going to be lugging 23 lbs.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Aug 20, 2013)

tfdchief said:


> I think it is Dennis' Judy when she was younger. Now you know why Dennis married her


 
Well, Judy is a redhead!


----------



## ScotO (Aug 20, 2013)

I bought a non-running 1956-57 Pioneer RA chainsaw (green and silver model) several years ago (it was somewhere around 100-110cc), bought in on the 'net for 25 bucks plus shipping....non runner, looked like it was unused....

Got it home, and sure enough, it was in excellent condition, very little use. No spark, everything else was in good shape (except the fuel lines and such). Took the flywheel off to get to the points and wouldn't you know it, the points were loose....looked like someone in the factory didn't tighten the points enough and the screw became loose, probably when the saw was darned near new.

Tightened the points to specs (which were printed on the inside of the points cover), had plenty of spark then! A simple carb rebuilt, new fuel lines and WHAM-O.....ran like a sewing machine. Lots of grunt and torque, too!

sold it a while back for 140.00.......I only ever started it up and ran it for fun, so it was time for it to go...but it was a really cool saw...


----------



## Highbeam (Aug 20, 2013)

Scotty Overkill said:


> I bought a non-running 1956-57 Pioneer RA chainsaw (green and silver model) several years ago (it was somewhere around 100-110cc), bought in on the 'net for 25 bucks plus shipping....non runner, looked like it was unused....
> 
> Got it home, and sure enough, it was in excellent condition, very little use. No spark, everything else was in good shape (except the fuel lines and such). Took the flywheel off to get to the points and wouldn't you know it, the points were loose....looked like someone in the factory didn't get tighten the points enough and the screw became loose, probably when the saw was darned near new.
> 
> ...


 
Would have loved to hear that big single run. Dinga ding ding ding.


----------



## ScotO (Aug 20, 2013)

Highbeam said:


> Would have loved to hear that big single run. Dinga ding ding ding.


I thought I had a video of it running, and revving..sounded like a YZ250 dirt bike...but I can't find that thing to save my azz......
I should've kept it. I sold it to a younger guy at work, he wants me to help him modify a B/C setup for it this fall or winter, when I get the saw back to do the work, I'll be sure to run it through a log or two and video it......


----------



## Hills Hoard (Aug 20, 2013)

whats that weird chainsaw at the back with the circular "bar"...never seen anything like it


----------



## ScotO (Aug 20, 2013)

Hills Hoard said:


> whats that weird chainsaw at the back with the circular "bar"...never seen anything like it


That's a bow bar....they were big down south for years, and they DO make bucking odd-positioned wood on the ground a bit easier......the log can pinch together behind the saw and it will keep cutting through.

But, they can be dangerous to use.  I have a big bow bar for my Stihls and I've NEVER used it yet....probably never will.  I just don't do a lot of downed trees in the woods anymore.  Most of the stuff I cut is standing and needs brought down piece by piece!


----------



## Hills Hoard (Aug 20, 2013)

Scotty Overkill said:


> ..the log can pinch together behind the saw and it will keep cutting through.
> 
> !


 
all makes sense now, thanks.  I hate the log pinching!!  

whats dangerous about them?


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 20, 2013)

Only cut with one guy that had a bow bar. He lost both of his legs at Khe Sanh and had prosthetics from the knees down. I went to buck a piece in a tricky position and Billy tapped me on the shoulder and said "Let me get this one. If I cut off my leg I can buy a new one.".


----------



## ScotO (Aug 20, 2013)

Hills Hoard said:


> all makes sense now, thanks. I hate the log pinching!!
> 
> whats dangerous about them?


 
Well, if not handled properly, they can have nasty kickback. Also, the bottom of the bar, if not careful, can hit your leg. They can be handy for the right situation, you just don't see many people using them anymore...


----------



## Hills Hoard (Aug 20, 2013)

yeah, they look bloody dangerous to use!


----------



## NortheastAl (Aug 20, 2013)

No thanks! I think I will stay with standard bars. Those things look like you have to know what you're doing to handle them.


----------



## Shadow&Flame (Aug 20, 2013)

My Grandfather used an old McCulloch chainsaw that weighed about 25 pounds...need to look that one up.  My Uncle still has it I am sure.


----------



## Thistle (Aug 22, 2013)

This arrived on my front step Monday afternoon - Mac 1-42 from 1961-62 with original 18" rollernose bar.Very strong compression,just needed a couple minor parts which I had in my stash,adjusted the carb & its running great now.

2-3 pulls cold,1 pull warm every time.


----------



## NortheastAl (Aug 22, 2013)

Thistle said:


> This arrived on my front step Monday afternoon - Mac 1-42 from 1961-62 with original 18" rollernose bar.Very strong compression,just needed a couple minor parts which I had in my stash,adjusted the carb & its running great now.
> 
> 2-3 pulls cold,1 pull warm every time.


Very cool saw!


----------

